# Gentoo installer

## bief

Ik wil Gentoo installeren met de Gentoo linux installer.

Ik zit nu bij de stap van "Kernel (8 / 17)"

geef daar aan dat ik "gentoo-sources" wil maar nu is mijn vraag eigenlijk wat moet ik onderaan bij "Kernel config URI:" opgeven??

Gebruik de 2006.0 en de stage3-i686.

mvg

----------

## koenderoo

Die Kernel Config URI kun je gebruiken als je al een .config file hebt (configuratie-file die gebruikt wordt wanneer je kernel wordt gecompileerd). Deze kun je gewoon leeg laten.

----------

## bief

Heb ik gedaan alleen krijg ik nu een error tijdens "emerging gentoo-sources" hij kan de genpatches niet vinden in de mirrors die hij langs gaat.

is daar een oplossing voor om toch de genpatches te laten vinden?

kep paar x geprobeerd maar wil maar niet lukken met de gtk installer.

Elke keer moet ik dus ook weer de stage3 downloaden en mijn verbinden is niet zupersnel dus dat duurt iedere keer weer zown 40 minuten.

Heb nu eerst maar even de portage en de stage3 gedownload en in de LiveCD iso erbij gezet op een dvdtje.

mvg

----------

## koenderoo

De oplossing die ik meestal gebruik bij dit soort problemen is om de packages zelf op te zoeken op de ftp servers of via Google (werkt echt!). De patches zet je dan bij de rest in de map distfiles.

Je hebt mogelijk een wat verouderde installatie-cd? Zo niet dan moet je echt eens even checken of je uberhaubt wel verbinding hebt met internet. Is het het eerste wat gedownload moet worden? Klinkt logischer namelijk dat je geen verbinding kunt maken.

----------

